# Is this the coat change?



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've noticed some different, more whisker-like hairs coming through on both Dexter and Rollo's backs. It became more apparent after their recent groom and i took a picture.

Is this the "adult" coat I've heard so much about coming in? That would be great since right now their hair is basically unchanged from puppyhood, very cottony.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those look more like guard hairs than a true coat change. They are stiff and straight. Is that what
those are like?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If they have cottony coats now, they will not get silky adult coats, unfortunately. Their adult coats will be cottony, too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I've never seen that before. That would not be their adult coats coming in...do they feel coarse like whiskers? They are 14 months old, correct? If their coat was going to change at all, it would have done it a long time ago. lol


----------

